# Einkaufsberatung Netbook/SNotebook/Convertible mit Touch!



## FrozenLayer (3. November 2010)

Hey Leute, ich brauche wieder einmal eure Erfahrung und Hilfe.

Wie ihr ja wisst, steht Weihnachten vor der Tür und deswegen bin ich schon seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Netbook oder Subnotebook für meine Freundin. Das Gerät soll zu einem Tablet konvertierbar sein und somit natürlich auch einen Touchscreen verbaut haben.

Das Teil wird dann primär für die Uni eingesetzt, das bedeutet also 50% schreiben, 50% Bilder angucken, 75% Musik hören, 84% rumspielen und 113% Videos bei YouTube anschauen/chatten. 

Das Gerät sollte wirklich nicht mehr als 800€ kosten, das wäre die absolut höchste Schmerzgrenze.

Was möchte ich noch? 
-Gute CPU, am besten dualcore
-Gute GPU zum Videos gucken (720p sollte dann noch drin sein)
-Robust
-Preiswert
-UMTS wenns geht
-kapazitiver Monitor, resistiv ist glaube ich weniger gut bedienbar
-Höhere Auflösung als 1024x600!!!!!!!!!!
Das Lenovo s10-3t ist mir zu schwach wegen Atom 470 und Intel GMA 3150, damit gehen nichtmal Videos flüssig.

Das Acer Aspire 1825PTZ ist ansich schon so ziemlich perfekt, allerdings hat es scheinbar kein UMTS Modul und das Scharnier soll sehr leicht kaputt gehen können.

Viele andere die ich gesehen habe kosten merkwürdigerweise 1500€+ 


HALP PLIX!!!


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (3. November 2010)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich brauche wieder einmal eure Erfahrung und Hilfe.
> 
> Wie ihr ja wisst, steht Weihnachten vor der Tür und deswegen bin ich schon seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Netbook oder Subnotebook für meine Freundin. Das Gerät soll zu einem Tablet konvertierbar sein und somit natürlich auch einen Touchscreen verbaut haben.
> 
> ...



daran ist nichts merkwürdig.
wenn man nun mal zum vergleich ein thinkpad x201 hinzunimmt, ist es verarbeitungstechnisch tausend mal besser als das acer convertable. nicht nur die verarbeitung ist besser, dein notebook ist auch nicht zugemüllt. acer notebooks sind daher so günstig, wei sie von anfang an total zugemüllt mit testsoftware von 1000 produkten sind.
zum thema scharnier. die halterung bei acernotebook sind immer aus plastik. thinkpads hingegen sind aus metall oder neuere auch aus zinklegierungen. quasi unverwüstbar. da geht eher das notebook kaputt als die scharniere.
also qulität hat auf jeden fall seinen preis. das ist klar.
aber so würde mir kein convertable mehr einfallen und vor allem in diser preisregion.


----------



## Superwip (3. November 2010)

Gerade bei Convertables sollte man nicht bei der Veraurbeitungsqualität sparen, da der Klappmechanismus des Displays hier klarerweise nochmal wesentlich empfindlicher ist als bei einem normalen Notebook



> -kapazitiver Monitor, resistiv ist glaube ich weniger gut bedienbar


 
Das stimmt nicht ganz; kapazitive Monitore sind wesentlich besser zur Fingerbedienung geeignet, Resistive zur präzisen Stifteingabe; bessere moderne Tablets besitzen allerdings ein Touchscreen mit einer kapazitiven und einer resistiven Schicht, die beide Vorteile vereint

Meine Empfehlung: Thinkpad X201t (jetzt auch mit leistungsstärkeren LV CPUs)

Wenn das preislich wirklich nicht möglich ist würde ich ein HP Touchsmart tm2000 empfehlen; Nachteile sind hier im Vergleich zum Thinkpad die wohl etwas schlechtere (aber noch sehr gute) Verarbeitung, die nicht verfügbare Dockingstation, die Tatsache, dass nur schwächere ULV CPUs verwendet werden können, die etwas geringere (aber immernoch sehr hohe) Akkulaufzeit (zumindestens im Vergleich zu X201t Modellen mit ULV CPU) und nicht zuletzt das spiegelnde Display; ein weiterer Nachteil ist, dass soweit ich weiß keine Mobilfunkkarte verfügbar ist

Ein Vorteil ist allerdings, dass es als einziges mir bekanntes akuelles Tablet mit der M HD5450 eine dezitierte GraKa besitzt, die es einigermaßen spieletauglich machen sollte (zumindestens @min sollte fast prinzipiell alles halbwegs darauf laufen)

Von einem Netbook mit ATOM würde ich dringend abraten, da der ATOM zu langsam für eine sinnvolle Nutzung der Handschrifterkennung ist und auch das abspielen von hochauflösenden Videos kaum möglich ist

Wenn es nur um Videos geht sollte ein Core iX mit seiner IGP übrigens auf jeden Fall ausreichen, auch für Full HD


----------



## Iceananas (3. November 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> kapazitive Monitore sind wesentlich besser zur Fingerbedienung geeignet, Resistive zur präzisen Stifteingabe; bessere moderne Tablets besitzen allerdings ein Touchscreen mit einer kapazitiven und einer resistiven Schicht, die beide Vorteile vereint



Falsch. Moderne Tabletdisplays arbeiten induktiv, in dem Stift ist eine Magnetspitze eingebaut, der Display tastet per Magnetfeld ab. Die Fingereingabe geschieht kapazitiv (E-Feld), daher kann der Tablet die Hand beim Schreiben erkennen und deaktiviert den Kapazitivscreen (sonst wäre da, wo man die Hand auf dem Bildschirm hat, einen Riesenfleck).


Aber wie auch immer. Frage ist jetzt, was will deine Freundin damit anfangen? Es gibt schlichtergreifend keine brauchbare Tablets in der Preisklasse. Es gibt auf der einen Seite die Convertibles, die einen Spielzeugtouchscreen haben (für bunte Icons drücken, als Schreibscreen absolut ungeeignet, da man wie gesagt die Hand nicht ablegen darf), und auf der Anderen die "richtigen" Tablets, die allerdings auch ihr Geld kosten und nicht für unter 1000€ zu haben sind.

Der genannte Touchsmart ist die Einzige Alternative, ist allerdings ziemlich klobig und man muss in vielerlei Hinsicht kompromisse eingehen (ein Kommiliton hat das Ding und hat die Nase voll, holt sich daher ein Lenovo X201 ).

Mein Vorschlag ist: sich einen ordentlichen Notebook ohne Touchscreen kaufen. Da gibts für den Preis genug auswahl und man bekommt den, den man haben möchte, halt ohne Touch. Denn ordentliche sind echt kaum bezahlbar.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (3. November 2010)

warum will sie überhaupt nen touscreen?
mehr als spielerie wird es für sie eh nicht sein.
da sollte sie lieber das geld in ein ordentliches subnotebook investieren. damit wir sie am ehesten glücklich als mit nem krückenconvertable...


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (3. November 2010)

grad gefudnen
News - Produktankündigung - Neues Convertible Netbook von Gigabyte auf notebookjournal.de
mal warten wie die preise werden...dnke nicht ganz günstig aufgrund der prozessoren
abwarten halt


----------



## Superwip (3. November 2010)

> Falsch. Moderne Tabletdisplays arbeiten induktiv, in dem Stift ist eine Magnetspitze eingebaut, der Display tastet per Magnetfeld ab. Die Fingereingabe geschieht kapazitiv (E-Feld), daher kann der Tablet die Hand beim Schreiben erkennen und deaktiviert den Kapazitivscreen (sonst wäre da, wo man die Hand auf dem Bildschirm hat, einen Riesenfleck).


 
Okay, wieder was gelernt



> warum will sie überhaupt nen touscreen?
> mehr als spielerie wird es für sie eh nicht sein.


 
Würde ich nicht sagen; ein Convertable hat unbestreitbare Vorteile, etwa um sich auf der Uni Notizen zu machen oder wenn man aus irgendeinem Grund öfter in eine Situation kommt, in der es praktisch ist/wäre ein Notebook im Stehen bedienen zu können

Erwähnen möchte ich an dieser Stelle noch, dass es auch normale Laptops mit Touchscreen, einfach als Mausersatz, ohne drehbares Display gibt

Grundsätzlich ist ein Touchscreen meiner Meinung nach überhaupt der beste Mausersatz; Touchpads sind ja nicht ganz das wahre und auch einem Trackpoint ist ein Touchscreen meiner Meinung nach klar überlegen, für den mobilen Eisatz ohne Maus ist ein Touchscreen also schon mal prinzipiell ein großer Vorteil



> grad gefudnen
> News - Produktankündigung - Neues Convertible Netbook von Gigabyte auf notebookjournal.


 
Sieht interressant aus...


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (4. November 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Okay, wieder was gelernt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ein touchpad den trackpoint überlegen? ich glaub da musst du das nochmal überdneken. ichkenn nichts außer den touchscreen, das besser und entspannter zu bedinen ist als ein trackpoint aus dem hause lenovo.
beim touchpad wischt man da teilweise wie doof drauf rum um von einer ecke des screens zur anderen zu kommen.
trackpoint. finger drauf, leicht zur seite neigen---> maus bewegt sich wie man will dort hin wo man sie haben möchte


----------



## Iceananas (4. November 2010)

BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> grad gefudnen
> News - Produktankündigung - Neues Convertible Netbook von Gigabyte auf notebookjournal.de
> mal warten wie die preise werden...dnke nicht ganz günstig aufgrund der prozessoren
> abwarten halt



Habe ich auch gesehen, hört sich vernünftig an. Aber richtiges Schreiben als Notizblockersatz ist wie gesagt bei einem günstigen Convertible einfach nicht drin. 



BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> ein touchpad den trackpoint überlegen? ich glaub da musst du das nochmal überdneken. ichkenn nichts außer den touchscreen, das besser und entspannter zu bedinen ist als ein trackpoint aus dem hause lenovo.
> beim touchpad wischt man da teilweise wie doof drauf rum um von einer ecke des screens zur anderen zu kommen.
> trackpoint. finger drauf, leicht zur seite neigen---> maus bewegt sich wie man will dort hin wo man sie haben möchte



Ist sicherlich Geschmackssache. Beim Trackpoint braucht man etwas Eingewöhnung bis man damit ordentlich umgehen kann, und wer sich ans Touchpad gewöhnt hat kann damit auch schnell arbeiten. Fakt ist aber, wer schnell mit Trackpoints umgehen kann, arbeitet schneller, da man die Hand nicht umlegen muss


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (4. November 2010)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Habe ich auch gesehen, hört sich vernünftig an. Aber richtiges Schreiben als Notizblockersatz ist wie gesagt bei einem günstigen Convertible einfach nicht drin.
> 
> 
> 
> Ist sicherlich Geschmackssache. Beim Trackpoint braucht man etwas Eingewöhnung bis man damit ordentlich umgehen kann, und wer sich ans Touchpad gewöhnt hat kann damit auch schnell arbeiten. Fakt ist aber, wer schnell mit Trackpoints umgehen kann, arbeitet schneller, da man die Hand nicht umlegen muss



genau das mein ich. man kann effizienter arbeiten, wegen dem anbheben und so.
einarbeiten geht super schnell.
ich hab 2 tage gebraucht


----------



## FrozenLayer (4. November 2010)

Mit anderen Worten: Es gibt in dieser Preisklasse wirklich nichts besseres als den Acer Aspire 1825PTZ?

Edit: Lenovo X201?? Ahja, na wer sich das als Student leisten kann...  
Riecht derbe nach Overkill wenn man mal Aufwand und Nutzen abwägt xD


----------



## Iceananas (4. November 2010)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten: Es gibt in dieser Preisklasse wirklich nichts besseres als den Acer Aspire 1825PTZ?
> 
> Edit: Lenovo X201?? Ahja, na wer sich das als Student leisten kann...
> Riecht derbe nach Overkill wenn man mal Aufwand und Nutzen abwägt xD



Ja heißt es. 

Ja das Lenovo X201 bekommt man mit Studentenrabat für lächerliche 1400€ mit nem Core i7. Ist halt für höhere Ansprüche gedacht, aber wenn man die Screens mal miteinander vergleicht, merkt man auch schnell den Unterschied. Beim Lenovo schreibt man wie auf Papier, auf dem Acer wie auf Plastik (was ja auch stimmt ).


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (4. November 2010)

das schöne ist, beim acer schreibst du mit verzug, heißt wenn du einen strich ziehst, dann ist das strichende immer weit hinter dem stift oder hier finger...
beim x201 ist genau da strichende wo dein finger ist. da gibt es kaum bis keinen verzug


----------



## FrozenLayer (4. November 2010)

Das würde ich jetzt aber nicht zwingend dem Acer anlasten. Der Verzug könnte genauso gut auch wegen der schlechten Festplatte, schlecht konfiguriertem Windoof/sonstwas oder überforderter CPU durch zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher kommen. Wollte den RAM verdoppeln, SSD einbauen und ein minimalistisches win7 hp aufsetzen ohne superfetch und dem ganzen anderen Kram. Will auch gar nicht wissen wie zugebombt das Gerät hier ankommen würde. 1400€ ist einfach zuviel; bin ich nicht gewillt, auszugeben für solche Geräte (schließlich will die GTX580 auch noch den Weg in meinen PC finden) 

Und ich denke, dass das Acer 1825PTZ viel mehr Potential als zB. das Lenovo s10-3t hat, wobei der Typ von dieser Seite schon richtig viel aus einem derart schwachen Gerät rausholen konnte.


----------



## Superwip (4. November 2010)

BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> ein touchpad den trackpoint überlegen? ich glaub da musst du das nochmal überdneken. ichkenn nichts außer den touchscreen, das besser und entspannter zu bedinen ist als ein trackpoint aus dem hause lenovo.
> beim touchpad wischt man da teilweise wie doof drauf rum um von einer ecke des screens zur anderen zu kommen.
> trackpoint. finger drauf, leicht zur seite neigen---> maus bewegt sich wie man will dort hin wo man sie haben möchte


 
Ganz meine Meinung!

Ich denke du hast mich falsch verstanden; ich wollte hier ja keinen Vergleich zwischen Trackpoint  und Touchpad machen sondern nur feststellen, dass ein Touchscreen nochmal besser ist



> Edit: Lenovo X201?? Ahja, na wer sich das als Student leisten kann...


 
Bei mir auf der Uni ist es jedenfalls sicherlich das beliebteste Tablet, ich hab schon einige damit gesehen

__
B2T
Egal für welches du dich entscheidest, ich würde dir empfehlen dir vor dem Kauf ein Exemplar in der Praxis anzusehen und insbesondere den Touchscreen zu testen


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (4. November 2010)

an sich ist testen immer gut, aber bei touchscreens würde ich sagen, dass es pflicht ist, die vorher zu testen, denn nachher ist das nicht so wie man es sich vorgestellt hat und dann fängt es an mt zurückgeben und bla.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (4. November 2010)

und...dafür,dass es so teuer ist, rennen bei mir auch total viele mit x201 und x201 tablet rum....


----------

